# D&D in Ann Arbor MI



## brehobit (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello all,
I'm looking to start running a game in Ann Arbor MI starting the end of September.  I'll send something out on the UofM game club list, but I thought I'd start here.

Have two game worlds I've been working on, one I've been using for a *long* time, and is a low-level alternate Earth game. The other is mid-to-high level (start at 6th or so) and more traditional D&D.  Players call on the world so long as I get a weeks notice. 

I'd like to play once a week or every-other week and would prefer to use my place (in AA) or a room in North Campus.

brehob@gmail.com


----------



## ilikespikedchains (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah id like to get into that with the traditional d&d. my bro would probly like to get in to. i kno a comic shop too thatll let us play there if we need it.


----------



## Zhaleskra (Sep 1, 2004)

I might be interested, but I have another question.  While I have attended the UofM game club, how do I get on the e-mail list?  I tried asking them to add a subgroup for a game I was trying to get interest for.  Thanks.


----------



## brehobit (Sep 1, 2004)

Well folks, feel free to send me e-mail.  As far as the UM gaming group, in general you can contact the pres. of the group and he or she will mass mail folks for you.  Or since I get said mass mails every now and again I assume that is the case.  If you need his e-mail address just let me know.

Mark


----------



## ilikespikedchains (Sep 3, 2004)

well im only 13 and my brother is 11...


----------



## Zhaleskra (Sep 5, 2004)

brehobit said:
			
		

> Well folks, feel free to send me e-mail.  As far as the UM gaming group, in general you can contact the pres. of the group and he or she will mass mail folks for you.  Or since I get said mass mails every now and again I assume that is the case.  If you need his e-mail address just let me know.
> 
> Mark




Thanks for the offer.  I do think that would work better.  I sent a message from the WGC website, but as of yet have not received an answer.  Thanks again.


----------



## ilikespikedchains (Sep 6, 2004)

well, if anyone is interested, i could start playin at the Pack Shack in Taylor (i think). its on van born.


----------



## brehobit (Sep 7, 2004)

Zhaleskra, I don't see a way to reach you via e-mail.  If you could get me your e-mail address I'll send you his.  (Don't want to post it, seems rude for spam reasons)  My e-mail is in the first post.

ilikespikedchains, I'm thinking this will probably not work out.  I'm not too worried about the age thing (though your brother might not work out?), I starting gaming with folks who were my age (33) when I was about your age (15 I think, a Freshman) and I think things went fairly well.  But I really want to play in Ann Arbor.  I really don't want to game in a store.  Never liked that much....

Mark


----------



## Zhaleskra (Sep 10, 2004)

brehobit said:
			
		

> Zhaleskra, I don't see a way to reach you via e-mail.  If you could get me your e-mail address I'll send you his.  (Don't want to post it, seems rude for spam reasons)  My e-mail is in the first post.
> Mark




brehobit, you might have experienced the same problem I did.  Just yesterday, I tried to use ENWorld's contact via e-mail feature and I got a screen saying that feature was disabled by an administrator.  I do know that I put my initial contact e-mail address into my profile.


----------



## Altalazar (Apr 21, 2005)

So, is there now a long running Ann Arbor game?  I'm in Lansing - looking to get something going here soon, now that I have time again...


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry to butt in. This guy is looking for a group, he lives in Dearborn. Is that close by?

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=128529


----------



## brehobit (May 18, 2005)

Just a quick note.  Didn't manage to get a game going last time (semester got out of control).  I've got two people who have expressed an interest and I'm looking for a few more.

Mark


----------

